
Facial Recognition Tech Comes to Schools and Summer Camps - maverick33698
https://www.wsj.com/articles/facial-recognition-goes-to-camp-11564479008?mod=rsswn
======
nathanblaubach
So, what happens when the ai sends a bunch of pictures to the wrong parent?

